# Zilla error 1132



## GE11 (Oct 24, 2011)

rgjones said:


> Hi Folks, my first post.
> Been running a S10 w/leaf pack, warp9 and Z1K for a few years now.
> Have gotten this error before and fixed the issue by replacing a corroded RJ45 connector on the power unit.
> Well the issue has come back so when I get a chance will pull the power unit and try to troubleshoot.
> ...


Hey man I am having this trouble too... did you ever get yours fixed?


----------



## rgjones (Nov 22, 2016)

GE11 said:


> Hey man I am having this trouble too... did you ever get yours fixed?


Have you checked the RJ45 connectors, esp on the Zilla for corrosion?
Also possibly a RJ45 cable problem.


----------



## GE11 (Oct 24, 2011)

Ye


rgjones said:


> Have you checked the RJ45 connectors, esp on the Zilla for corrosion?
> Also possibly a RJ45 cable problem.


Yep!

My connector is in bad shape! I actually spliced into the actual cable and soldered the wires from the Cat-5 directly to the little PCB.

Then I have an RJ45 I ordered from Digi-Key..I will replace the connector when it gets here... But still After I spliced and jumpered the wires, still no dice..


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

rgjones said:


> Hi Folks, my first post.
> Been running a S10 w/leaf pack, warp9 and Z1K for a few years now.
> Have gotten this error before and fixed the issue by replacing a corroded RJ45 connector on the power unit.
> Well the issue has come back so when I get a chance will pull the power unit and try to troubleshoot.
> ...


Do you have a copy of the software I need for my computer so I can configure my Zilla.


----------



## GE11 (Oct 24, 2011)

onegreenev said:


> Do you have a copy of the software I need for my computer so I can configure my Zilla.


There is no special SW I just used Terra Term SW.

Just take a RJ11 cable with 6 conductors and you will get TX RX and GND. Set the Terra term to 9600 baud N81


----------



## GE11 (Oct 24, 2011)

There was a pinout of the Zilla RJ11 for connections some where on this sight... I have to dig to find it.


----------

